# Funktionieren Manual-Maschinen/Machines wirklich? - Ein paar kleine Tests dazu



## UselessTrials (31. Mai 2021)

Da ich damals Manuals ohne Hilfsmittel gelernt habe und jetzt immer wieder Leute sehe, die es mit Manual-Maschinen versuchen, habe ich mich gefragt, ob diese wirklich funktionieren. Also habe ich es einfach mal getestet und gleich noch eine neue Erfindung gebaut - die 2D-Manual-Maschine, bei der das Fahrrad auch nach links und rechts kippen kann. Hoffe, das Video kann einige Fragen über Manual-Machines aufklären


----------



## ron101 (31. Mai 2021)

Keine Ahnung habe das ohne Maschine hingekriegt.

Kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass solange das Hinterrad fixiert ist dies etwas bringen soll.
Da man dies mit den Beinen jeweils nach vorne schiebt und nicht einfach den Lenker hochzieht.
Nur so meine Meinung. Vielleicht gibts mal eine Maschine die diese Bewegeung auch kann. Vieleicht gibt es auch bald ein Tuning Chip von Segeway für die E-Moped fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2021)

Zum Thema "Sinn der Manual-Machines" wurde ja schon häufig etwas gesagt, also warum sie aufgrund fehlender Aspekte (Dynamik wenn das Fahrrad rollt etc.) wenig zielführend sind, aber sicherlich mal ganz nett für Events, Vereine etc.

Apropos Innovation - kann jemand sowas fürs Bike bauen: https://fb.watch/5YZ6Ij45bd/

LG, Marc


----------



## Arson39 (3. November 2021)

Hat jemand den Manual Trainer von Hopper? 

Würde  mir gerne sowas selber bauen, und währe sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand der so ein Teil besitzt, die Masse der einzelnen Teile geben könnte! 

Und ja, ich weis dass man den Manual damit nicht wirklich erlernen kann, aber es unterstützt gewisse Bewegungsabläufe, und gibt somit etwas routine in ein bis zwei der vielen Bewegungen die für einen Manual nötig sind. 

Gruss Arson


----------



## Symion (3. November 2021)

Arson39 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Manual Trainer von Hopper?
> 
> Würde  mir gerne sowas selber bauen, und währe sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand der so ein Teil besitzt, die Masse der einzelnen Teile geben könnte!
> 
> ...


Nimm die Bauzeit und geh üben. Dann haste wirklich gewonnen.
Idealerweise jemanden zur Seite nehmen der es kann, dann sollten sich sehr schnell Fortschritte einstellen.
Die Grundlegende Technik hat man in 30min - 2 Std gelernt. 
Danach heißt es üben um längere Strecken zu fahren und verschiedene Gelände zu beherrschen.


----------



## Harry. (16. November 2021)

Zum Knieschub üben - also die Hüftbewegung automatisieren - ist ein fixiertes Hinterrad schon gut.
Das Vorderrad auf einen Stuhl ablegen, sodass man sich das hochziehen spart und gleich im Sweetspot ist.
Das ganze an die Wand gestellt und man kann nicht nach hinten umkippen. 
Schrottrad ohne Kette und die Bremse leicht anziehen. Dann stellen sich sofort Erfolge ein.
Ziel ist ausschließlich die *Automatisierung* des Knieschubs!
Umsetzen auf die Straße ist dann der nächste Schritt. Aber man weiß wenigstens wie die Balance zu halten ist.


----------



## Harry. (18. November 2021)

UselessTrials schrieb:


> Da ich damals Manuals ohne Hilfsmittel gelernt habe und jetzt immer wieder Leute sehe, die es mit Manual-Maschinen versuchen, habe ich mich gefragt, ob diese wirklich funktionieren. *Also habe ich es einfach mal getestet* und gleich noch eine neue Erfindung gebaut - die 2D-Manual-Maschine, bei der das Fahrrad auch nach links und rechts kippen kann. Hoffe, das Video kann einige Fragen über Manual-Machines aufklären


Ich glaube, der Denkansatz ist unglücklich. Wenn Du schon Manual kannst, dann bringt eine Maschine nix!
Eine Manual-Maschine ist *ausschließlich* dazu da, den *Knieschub* (Knie- Hüftbewegung) zu erlernen und zu *automatisieren*.
Ist man jung, dann zieht man das Rad ein paar mal hoch und schon weiß man worauf es ankommt.
Ist man Ü50, dann muss man für einmal Knie hin- und her das Rad mindestens 10 mal hochziehen. Mit all dem Kraftaufwand und Konzentrationsverlust. Diese "unnatürliche" Bewegung hat man 50 Jahre lang nicht gebraucht und muss aufwändig erlernt werden.
Stell Dir vor Du sollst auf einer Slackline balancieren, aber den Ausgleich nur mit der Hüfte machen. Zu allem Überfluss stellst Du Dich nicht langsam auf diese sondern springst mit Anlauf auf die Slackline (Simuliert das Hochziehen des Vorderrads beim Manual).
Wenn Du es kannst, dann kannst Du es. Willst Du es lernen (Ausgleichsbewegung mit der Hüfte) dann ist es sicher geschickt sich das Leben nicht noch schwerer zu machen. Vielleicht sogar noch irgendwo festhalten, bis die Bewegung der Hüfte "sitzt".


----------

